# Can anyone identify the following plants for me?



## Brett_Fishman (Jun 14, 2005)

Let me know! Sorry they are blurry and so large. I took them quickly.

Red plant:









Green Plant:










Light Green Plant:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Pics not showing.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

The links are weird... try this: http://www.angelfire.com/bug2/beenboy/Plants/RED_PLANT.jpg
Seems like the problem of the hosting company...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh got it, click on the link, then refresh it will bring you to the photo...


----------



## Brett_Fishman (Jun 14, 2005)

Sorry. I'll re-post later...


----------



## Brett_Fishman (Jun 14, 2005)

Finally posted! Thanks for the responses so far.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The first plant is Ludwigia Ovalis. 
The third could be a red rubin sword. Pic is blurry so its hard to tell.
The second looks like a BAcopa (giant perhaps). 

Could you resize the pics so we can get a scale for size?


----------



## Brett_Fishman (Jun 14, 2005)

I looked at pictures of Ludwigia Ovalis online and then I re-exaimed my plants, and it is definately not Ludwigia Ovalis.

Thanks for looking over these.


----------



## aquatic_dynasty (Jun 15, 2005)

The third one is a Hygrophila polysperma. Very easy to grow. I think I have picture of it.










:mrgreen:


----------

